# Windows 10 update problems Acer Aspire Z5700



## hairbear007 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello, Hope you don't mind me hijacking this post but I am also having the same problem with this update. I am running Windows 10 Pro. The update (April 2018 version 1803) downloads ok then when you reboot the pc and install the update it all freezes at 81% (the same point at 3 attempts) and after rebooting (no other choice) Windows then reverts back to a previous version! The only difference mine is a clean install no other software on a clean HDD. I guess I will have to delay the updates for a while until a fix comes out? Please can you keep me in the loop on this thread thanks

I'm running a Acer Aspire all in one Z5700


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I can solve your problem for you now
If that Acer has, as I think it has the Intel
Intel Core i3 540 / 3.06 GHz
You are trying to run 10 on a system that is not compatible with it
https://communities.intel.com/thread/115820

IMHO you may indeed get 10 to install but it will never run correctly and you will always have problems and the more so, as new builds of 10 are promulgated
If that is your Acer spec then I do not even think that drivers were provided for Windows 8.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have split this from https://forums.techguy.org/threads/windows-updates-do-not-complete.121187

This is a completely different issue so needed its own topic


----------

